

Ask HN: Recommend a Gantt chart web app - heliodor

Is there any website (web app) out there that does Gantt charts well? The Gantt chart gadget in Google Docs is not it.
======
sciolistse
I can't claim to be that well versed in the field of Gantt charts, but a guy I
used to work with made:

<http://ext-scheduler.com/gantt.html>

if you're okay with ExtJS.

------
jasontan
Someone from <http://www.teamgantt.com> commented on my RMS, it looked pretty
legit...

------
revorad
<http://gantto.com/>

